# Which Chuck?



## TomG (Jan 25, 2008)

So I want to start turning other things than pens. I have a Jet Mini Lathe. What chuck should I get and why?

Thanks 

Tom


----------



## txbatons (Jan 25, 2008)

I'll be the first to advise that a Wood Chuck Could Chuck Wood. []

Other than that, I have a 4 jaw scroll chuck that I use on my mini lathe (Carba Tech). That's what I use to turn my conducting batons, pens, and other small stuff.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Jan 25, 2008)

I'm extremely happy with my Supernova2...
Many have the Oneway Talon - haven't heard a bad review of either of these ones yet...
A few have the Barracuda2...

The Supernova and the Oneway are both superior chucks, the Barracuda's a good value chuck.  The Vimarc tommy-bar style chuck is on sale at KMS tools right now...

Lots of choices! 

Andrew


----------



## ahoiberg (Jan 25, 2008)

i've got a barracuda 2 and definitely recommend it. the price is the most attractive feature of it. i ordered it and the set of large bowl jaws for a really reasonable price from amazon. the chuck has allowed me to get into a lot of other turnings. sure, it might not be the best chuck on the market to some, but as far as i'm concerned (without trying any others), it is.


----------



## R2 (Jan 25, 2008)

You might well look at a chuck supplied By Gary Pye here in Oz and make enquireis about acquisition in other countries. The advantage of this chuck is that it will take Teknatool, Vicmarc and many other jaws.Vicmarc has just released a quick acting scroll chuck and it's supposed to be excellent.
One thing I worry about on my Jet Mini is the weight of my SN2 hanging out there hammering the bearings.I have an original Nova scroll chuck operated with two Tommy bars. It is very compact and doesn't give me that sort of worry. You might consider one of this type for that reason and the fact that they are less expensive. 
You can find Gary Pye on the net under that name.


----------



## MarkHix (Jan 25, 2008)

Technatool.  It is the only one I have tried.  I use it for bowls.  Easy to use.  Priced OK.  Other jaws are available.  I have a Jet mini lathe.


----------



## rlharding (Jan 25, 2008)

Tom, you don't need to get a chuck. Fred Holder has a book on holding wood, most are things (chucks) that you can make yourself. I turn bowls, large ones - my lath can turn up to 30" and I often do 24".  Although I have several chucks I turn between centres; it's also possible to turn inside and out depending upon your lathe and the access it gives you to the blank. Many bowl turners use a tap and make wood face plates, then you can glue your bole foot with titebondII, do the inside and then part off your foot.  Go on line to Wood Central and wood turning on-line.  there are more articles that you would ever want to read; all about bowl turning and techniques.

I mention the websites because pen turning has little exposure on both.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Jan 25, 2008)

My small lathe is the same and I use a super Nova 2 as well. I am happy with it.


----------



## Daniel (Jan 26, 2008)

I also have the supernova 2. I am very happy with it. As for the Why part of your question. First the chuck is very expensive in my opinion. the Nova has a lathe mounting system as well as jaw sets that fit every chuck they make except the Titan (for large lathes) this means that if you had the first chuck they made and wanted to get the nexest version. you do not have to buy all new jaws for it. The chuck mounts to your lathe with an adapter (adaptor of your choice comes with the chuck) If you eventually buy a new lathe with a different spindle size, you simply buy the correct adaptor and not have to buy a whole new chuck. And finally it is one tough tool. trying a few new things I have punished mine a few times. it shows no sign of wear or tear.


----------



## jwoodwright (Jan 26, 2008)

I have a Oneway Talon on my Jet Mini.  Other jaws are available.  This is one quality chuck.  Watch for sales at Craft Supplies USA or ebay.  I bought the Talon because of the good advise from here and wood central.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jan 26, 2008)

PSI sells a line of chucks that are excellent knock-offs of the high priced variety. I have their mini, GMC3, it has served well for several years. Prices are much less than others. Worth checking out.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Jan 26, 2008)

SUpernova2 with 2 inch jaws and a free insert to match the spindle on your lathe is $179 at kmstools.com   

I've dealt with them many times, and their customer service is excellent.  

Andrew


----------



## TomG (Jan 26, 2008)

I think I have decided to go with the Barracuda and the 4 sets of jaws it comes with.

Another question - Besides the chuck what other items do I need?  I have the 6 chisel set from PSI and standard live centers. 

Basic bowl chisels?
Live Center?
Easy bowl blanks to start with?
Anything else to get started?

Experience will lead me but suggestions offer a good start.

Tom


----------



## MarkHix (Jan 26, 2008)

spend a little time watching the videos on the different web sites.  there are some excellent tips.  The Wood Central site as some good ones.   There are even some on drying techniques for green wood. For the most part, I use a bowl gouge, a parting tool, a roughing gouge and a scraper.  
Don't spend money on practice wood.  I snag it from tree trimmings, beside the road, even the neighbors old fence posts...anywhere I can get it.  Practice with the bowl gouge.  It takes a little while to get it down.  Start slow both on lathe speed and cuts.  When a bowl blank flies off it can do some serious damage.  
Let your imagination take off!


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Jan 26, 2008)

you'll need a good bowl gouge - i have a 5/8 inch crown gouge, and a 3/8 inch benjamin's best gouge...

I'm assuming you have a sharpening system of some kind...

Lots of sandpaper's a requirement too, with bowls...you already have a live centre, for roughing the shape in....

Give those a try, and then figure out what else you need.  I have a heavy duty bowl scraper that's nice to have too!


----------

